# Glitter liner yay or nay...



## Ravenhaired88 (Dec 24, 2015)

I used flash to get the glitter to show up..recently I decided to switch my regular liquid liner for a black one with some sparkle and I think it's not a bad look,  I was feeling festive..would you wear this? And do you think this suits me or would I look better with normal liner?


----------



## SusieLove101 (Dec 27, 2015)

I personally think it looks great on you! You should keep using it, if it works out for you!


----------

